# subtitle problem in vlc



## ppostproduction (Jan 27, 2009)

Dear friends
Im a new user here.. i have a Mac with osx 10.5.2
for videos i usually use VLC media player... or english subtitle everything is ok... 
but i want subtitles on another languages like arabic or farsi.. 
i downloaded already but cannot play it wih VLC or other software.. i dont have this problem with my PC. (in my pc i change the region and language to farsi or arabic) but i did it in mac also.. but problem is still exist..

tnx
Pooria


----------



## ora (Jan 27, 2009)

I guess this is forwarded from the tech support area. I was truing to help pooria with it, and we've already gone through changing the language to farsi and arabic via system preferences. The issue seems to be the font in some way.

Techs can see our convo over in the support queue, i reopened it when i ran out of new ideas.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't you usually need the different language subtitles first for the videos to use them?


----------



## ora (Jan 27, 2009)

I believe pooria was using arabic and farsi subtitle files.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you tried changing the subtitle encoding in VLC? In VLC's preferences, check the "Advanced" button, and then select "Input/Codecs" > "Other Codecs" > "Subtitles". The encodings have cryptic names, but they're grouped by language. So you can tell that "ISO 8859-6" is Arabic because it's grouped with the less-cryptic "MacArabic".

What format are your movies and subtitle files? You might be able to get them to play in QuickTime with Perian installed. MPlayer OS X Extended also has good subtitle support (be aware that the first time you run it, it will appear to freeze for several minutes as it builds a font cache for the subtitles; don't be alarmed, just wait it out).


----------



## Fosxmac (Feb 6, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with SubBits or Belle-Nuit?? Do they support Arabic/Mandarin? I'm searching for decent (FCP) subtitle software...


----------

